# Airwalkrr's The Sunless Citadel: OOC



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the Out of Character discussion thread.

[sblock=Campaign Rules]
I am running this adventure updated to 3.5 rules. I will accept 4-6 players. Access to a copy of Unearthed Arcana is required for this game. I use the following variants from Unearthed Arcana.

Alternative Skill System (79): Maximum Ranks, Limited Choices
Weapon Group Feats (94)
Defense Bonus (109)
Damage Conversion (112): I use this rule mainly so that there is still a tangible benefit to wearing armor.
Reserve Points (119)
Magic Rating (135)
Summon Monster Variants (136): Add one monster to one summoning list whenever access to a new spell level is gained.
Spontaneous Metamagic (151): Daily Uses
Test-Based Prerequisites (210): I use these instead of standard prerequisites for prestige classes.

I also use the following variants from the DMG.

Striking the Cover (24)
Automatic Hits and Misses (25): Treat attack rolls of 20 as 30 and rolls of 1 as -10.
Weapon Equivalencies (27)
Softer Critical Hits (28)
Upkeep (130): Must be paid at the beginning of each month, including at character creation.

I have these house rules as well.

Power Attack: Take a -4 penalty to your attack rolls to double the damage dice of your weapon (not multiplied on a critical hit).
Combat Expertise: Take a -4 penalty to your melee attack rolls to add a +4 dodge bonus to your AC. May not be used with fighting defensively.
Skills: No synergy bonuses.
Touch Spells: Use the caster's key ability modifier rather than Dexterity or Strength. This helps to off-set the improved touch ACs of most characters.

Characters begin at 1st level. Follow PH guidelines for ability scores (pp. 7-8). Roll on invisible castle using your ENWorld screen name and list Airwalkrr's The Sunless Citadel in the notes. Obtain prior approval before using anything outside the PH to create your character.[/sblock]
[sblock=Links]
In Character
Rogue's Gallery
Recruiting[/sblock]


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, I found the Unearthed Arcana online here , so I should be able to reference it now. Speaking of which, I've had the chance to check out some of the variant rules you included, and I think I understand them for the most part...but look through my character sheet to see if I did something wrong. I'm particularly unsure about whether I did the defense bonus properly 0.o

I'm gonna wait until you approve this stuff before I post in the actual game thread.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

The only thing left with Keralt are little details, and they should be up be the end of the weekend.  I am going to have him arrive IC to get the ice broken.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't seem to find a good first post lol. Sorry Airwalkrr.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 21, 2008)

I left comments on the Rogue's Gallery thread regarding each of your characters.

There are a number of ways you could start off the In-Character. I will give you a few ideas.
1) Head out for the Sunless Citadel immediately (assume it is mid-morning).
2) You are meeting with Kerowyn Hucrele who has just offered you the job.
3) Ask locals about rumors and hearsay. You can make Gather Information checks or pick an area of town to visit and I will describe the locals present so you may interact with them.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

I've posted in the IC thread. Tell me if that's what you had in mind, I wasn't completely sure exactly where I was so I just assumed that I would be waiting for Kerowyn in his house or something.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 22, 2008)

The barbarian is at the merchant's house, but the other two have assumed that they are at a bar.  Suggestions on reconciling this?  I'll join in once I know where Keralt is supposed to be.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

I edited my post, misread what was written. I was vague enough to be anywhere now


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 27, 2008)

I dropped another post, more to get the ball rolling than anything else =/


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright guys, here's the last update. I just took a new job (better pay!) but I will typically be working longer hours. I decided to focus on just two of my games so I won't be able to run this one for the time being. Sorry to all involved. It was fun and perhaps we can pick it up again when my schedule frees up.


----------

